
Show HN: StreamSpread – The First Live Stream Promotion Network - AntonAlexa
https://streamspread.com/
======
AntonAlexa
StreamSpread is a first self-service promotion network that distributes
streaming video content, in real-time, across websites.

Our platform helps popular streamers and broadcasters grow their target
audience, while also providing a boost for newer broadcasters, saving them
time and increasing their popularity more quickly. Publishers can maximize
revenue and improve their websites with live streams as a piece of native
content. StreamSpread network supports such popular live video streaming
platforms: Twitch.tv, Livestream.com, Ustream.com.

System embeds Twitch, Ustream and Livestream live video player iframes on
others website pages, provides detailed statistics about viewer impressions to
all parties and exposes it via API. StreamSpread plays the role of the special
kind of ad-network and a platform that connects the video streamers & the
website owners and allows for both parties to gain a tangible profit of it.

Ask any questions. I'd be happy to talk with you. Thank You!

~~~
danvoell
Interesting idea, good luck!

~~~
AntonAlexa
Thank you !

